# rSPCA - Do you believe?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Well its long over due, but here is my first of the year in so far as polls about this organization.

Whilst the Western Front is quiet in the political sense of the word, this is not such a good thing, one does have to ask what exactly is going on in the world of politics and legislations.

However, my favourite society, for them l dedicate a poll in their honour.

How much confidence do you as keepers have in the rSPCA?

Rory Matier PKA


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Varies according to which area we're talking about.

HQ can all kma quite frankly and I don't appreciate them cold-calling me for money (as I informed them on the phone).
Some of the inspectors are ok and other's aren't
Rescue centre staff are usually pretty good.


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

IMO some are better than others. We have an S.S.P.C.A. centre near us that's has reps for re-homing and most of the staff don't have a clue! In some cases they actually make things worse for the poor snakes!


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

what do you exactly mean by how much confidence do we have in them? to do what, care for domerstic animals, reps or exotics? it really depends on what they are doing to how much i wouldtrust them (if that makes sense)


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

*For the level of training an RSPCA inspector goes through.*
*And the wealth of information & support they have access to is near on endless.*
*But they are still very biast when if comes to animals they ''personally'' dont like not just reptiles.*
*Its my own oppinion that they should be disbanded & a new ''SOCIETY(s) formed.*
*Not that that is likely to happen.*
*But something really does need to be sorted with this organisation as they are a dated company with very dated views.*


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

After the way i have been treated by the local inspector i have no confidence in them at all.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Well I have voted no confidence. 

But , I do know a hand full of inspectors who do care, and who are understanding, but they often have their hands tied due to HQ.

So, my vote is taking the whole thing as one , not a reflection on some if them.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

I went for "_The Inspectors do a good job, but the HQ sings to a different hymn sheet"_

However, I also feel that there is a distinction between 'inspectors' and branch staff - and as there was no category for these, I have lumped them in with inspectors. 

Imo, HQ is just out to grab as much money from people as possible.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

I actually voted no confidence, however I did meet a nice inspector the other day who actually knew something about reptiles and openly admitted many in the RSPCA didn't know what the hell to look for. So maybe in time the RSPCA will improve their standards when it comes to reptiles. One can hope at least.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

A very tricky question for me this one.

The RSPCA as a large, nationwide organisation I have no faith or trust in whatsoever. 

The inspectors - have never known an inspector to be anything other than a jumped up civvy in a uniform!

The local centres do an amazing job given that they receive no support, funding or anything form the head office which is a crying shame due to the amount of funding the head office have available to them.


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 21, 2008)

I have had lots of dealing with the RSPCA on both a professional and personal level.

I firmly believe it's only the fact that they are a "Royaly associated "charity"" that they have continued to operate for as long as they have, or at least in the manner they have.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i would have in the past voted for no confidence, but in the last six months i have found that the inspectors really do try the hardest to do what is best for the animal, yes you still get the horrid ones that are on a power trip like any job, but for the most the inspectors work really hard for eaxample

2 weeks ago i went into a reptile/fish place yorkshire area and what i saw was awfull there were keeping lizards in garden netting vivs! and there wasnt adequate heating control and really wasnt pleaseant for the animal. i contacted a local rescue for advice who then contacted the RSPCA. they went down and advised the owner, there ceased 6 animals what were in a bad way, but while talking with the owner and advising about adequate housing and lighting the owner handed over all animals (96 in total) and is now redoing all his enclousures properly and putting the correct heat source and thermostats.

i have now homed 22 of these animals some are in a bad way this is the worst.WARNING SOME MAY FIND THIS PICTURE DISTRESSING SO BE WARNED
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b359/clarrich/100_3923.jpg

he is now under treatment and is showing improvement but its going to be a hard slog.

so yes i would say the insepctors do try the hardest, i just dont like the RSPCA as an organsiation as i find that there have lost the plot and dont put the animals intrests first anymore.

Clare


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 21, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> so yes i would say the insepctors do try the hardest, i just dont like the RSPCA as an organsiation as i find that there have lost the plot and dont put the animals intrests first anymore.
> 
> Clare


I think that quote sums the RSPCA perfectly.


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

I had to choose no confidence, I have had direct contact with these people when a Staffy and it's pup were loose in our road.
They were at the gate to our back garden because they saw our dog in the back.
I let them in and they were lovely.
I rang the RSPCA to explain what had happenned and they said that there is nothing they can do about it!!!
That I should just keep hold of them.
Thanks for that, a lot of help idiots!
So I rang the local police station who said they would take them in and see if the owner came forward and if no-one came to claim them they would give me a call.
It turned out the owner lived at the other end of our road and the next door neighbour who they don't get on with had unlatched their back gate and released them!!

I know conditions have improved now but when I was younger(about 13) we had a labrador x whippet and he escaped.
It turned out he was found in a park roughly 5 miles away and the woman who found him took him to the RSPCA.
We went to collect him and he was in a sorry state, he looked really ill.
They charged us the usual fee once we proved he was ours with photo's etc and took him home.
Within a week he died at the vets, turned out he had caught destemper from the RSPCA kennels so my thoughts on them may be bias!!!
They basically killed my dog and had the cheek to charge me for the priviledge!!!!:censor:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the ASPCA does a great job here... of course we don't have so many laws.


----------

